# Old orange crush and nehi



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 26, 2021)

Got some early 1900 bottles any price ideas


----------



## HouTxSoda (Mar 26, 2021)

Were any of those bottles made by the 3 Rivers Glass Company (3 R * ) ?


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 26, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Were any of those bottles made by the 3 Rivers Glass Company (3 R * ) ?


Not that I can see... why?


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 26, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Were any of those bottles made by the 3 Rivers Glass Company (3 R * ) ?


Where would I find that?


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 27, 2021)

Usually you find it at the very lowest part of the bottle. It's often vague and difficult to see.
There are many glass making companies and their logos on soda bottles. Usually people don't care a lot about that aspect of collecting, but among all those companies, 3 Rivers Glass is the most popular, partly because it's rare. I doubt either of your 2 bottles here were made by 3 Rivers, but, maybe.

The mark of 3 Rivers glass is usually 3 R * (with a 5-pointed star, not an asterisk).

You can find a lot of information about the secret world of glass-makers marks here. Maybe you can figure out what companies made those 2 bottles, and possibly when.


----------



## RCO (Mar 27, 2021)

the orange crush is from the 20's > 30's era , was when they used the embossed bottle , the Nehi is similar era , was a major brand in the US , I've yet to ever find one here though


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 28, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> Usually you find it at the very lowest part of the bottle. It's often vague and difficult to see.
> There are many glass making companies and their logos on soda bottles. Usually people don't care a lot about that aspect of collecting, but among all those companies, 3 Rivers Glass is the most popular, partly because it's rare. I doubt either of your 2 bottles here were made by 3 Rivers, but, maybe.
> 
> The mark of 3 Rivers glass is usually 3 R * (with a 5-pointed star, not an asterisk).
> ...


Nehi says L4


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't recognize L4. What does the Nehi say underneath (if anything)?


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a Orange Crush bottle marked :  Rivers ☆
I have seen the same bottle marked : 3 Rivers but can't recall if it had the ☆ as well, also I'm not sure if mine maybe had the 3 but the embossing is just to faint.
These marks are present on the heel.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 28, 2021)

The Nehi is possibly Laurens Glass Works 1934-1990


----------



## mrosman (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi ineedhelp... I can only comment on the Orange Crush bottle..... firstly, the glass is all stippled. There really was not a pattern in the early, clear, 'krinkly' bottles as to which has stippled glass, and which were stippled in the body but the neck was clear. Now I have been thrown off.... by the 'small' print in the Orange Crush - except the O and the C. In addition, the lack of the content "6 FL. OZS." puts your bottle in a 'unique' category.  I include some pictures from my book but your bottle is not described.... perhaps next edition.  Along with the unique variations - a little bit from two bottles in this era (1920-1924), and the stippled glass, I believe you have a unique, uncommon to rare bottle there.... certainly $50++ in my opinion. I will research this a bit further and get back.


----------



## mrosman (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi again,,, would closeups of both sides of the embossed areas be possible? Thanks


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 31, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi again,,, would closeups of both sides of the embossed areas be possible? Thanks


It says Pat D July 20, 1920 orange crush bottle the back says the same thing with a logo and in the bottom says something like L0W


----------



## mrosman (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the clearer pictures of both sides.... now it becomes easier. Your bottle is what we refer to as a Mr.Crushy, Left (p.49-50) in my book.  There are drips coming from the squeezed orange, there is no number underneath the 6oz., and the bottle is entirely stippled. The opposite side is the standard PAT'D, July 20 etc. This bottle is uncommon, approaching rare, and should be priced accordingly. Hope that helps a bit more....


----------

